# Do u wash your fur baby's feet every time after walks?



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Please share some thoughts with me!

I had such a debate with my boyfriend about this. I usually don't wash my fur baby's feet after walks (sunny days). Sometimes I do some brush on his body and feet. If it's rainy, I will put on waterproof boots on and wash his feet when we get home. But my boyfriend felt my dog would bring dirts and disease to my bed (yep, my dog is sleeping with me). 

I'm not happy with his comments. Am I wrong? Please talk some sense to me:blink::blink:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I always wash my two feet after walks. You should see the grime that comes off in that water............. I have them sleeping with me and I don't want them to lick their feet or sleep in their bed with dirt from the streets. But that is just how I am.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

How is his paws after walk? If you have lots of pollen in your area that could be a good reason to wash his paws or if gets dirty with mud or so but other than that I only wash their paws if they start licking it after a walk, then I'd wash it or use baby wipes with waterless shampoo. My dogs have free access to my bed, couch, anywhere in my house, so far no one ever got sick because of them. My house is pretty clean and I tend to do not overthink too much so that's why I don't care


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I clean the paws when needed. I never thought of them bringing grime to my bed however it's too late for me to have those worries. We havent had any adverse reactions.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm the same as Janene. I clean Tyler's feet every time I take him out. I'm concerned about him licking his feet after walking on the dirty ground (who knows what he could ingest) and he also sleeps with me, so I'd like him to be clean.


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> I always wash my two feet after walks. You should see the grime that comes off in that water............. I have them sleeping with me and I don't want them to lick their feet or sleep in their bed with dirt from the streets. But that is just how I am.


Maybe I overlook this issue because I find the feet hair still white and fluff :huh:
Well, I think I can start with dry shampoo and wipes.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is what I do after our walks. I also use a paw conditioner in the foot bath to ensure I am not over drying their pads. Everyone has their own thing and what they are comfortable with or not with. Tiny Tina doesn't like it, but she knows that she has to  :blush:


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Dominic said:


> How is his paws after walk? If you have lots of pollen in your area that could be a good reason to wash his paws or if gets dirty with mud or so but other than that I only wash their paws if they start licking it after a walk, then I'd wash it or use baby wipes with waterless shampoo. My dogs have free access to my bed, couch, anywhere in my house, so far no one ever got sick because of them. My house is pretty clean and I tend to do not overthink too much so that's why I don't care


I love taking him shopping in the mall so normally the feet are still clean looking :sweatdrop:

Baby wipes, such a good idea! Thanks!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

Calisi said:


> I clean the paws when needed. I never thought of them bringing grime to my bed however it's too late for me to have those worries. We havent had any adverse reactions.


Me neither:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rei (Dec 20, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Here is what I do after our walks. I also use a paw conditioner in the foot bath to ensure I am not over drying their pads. Everyone has their own thing and what they are comfortable with or not with. Tiny Tina doesn't like it, but she knows that she has to  :blush:


What a good girl:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

No not always, usually if they have been somewhere grimy/muddy or even after being at the vets or some stores.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

If I was to wash my girls feet every time they were outside walking or playing~I would be spending most of my day doing this. I love for them to have fun, get dirty, as long as they are safe. The only time I do wash is when I wax their feet in the winter for road salt or on a hot summer day for asphalt burn.
It also helps that they don't sleep with me nor do they jump on my furniture.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

*oh dear I have been neglecting all of my dogs feet for years*. I do however wash them if they are muddy or I think they may have walked through chemicals the neighbors have put on their grass to kill weeds etc. I use no chemicals in my yard however.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You must have some clean streets in your neighborhood. Rocky's feet and legs come in dirty. I think it's from the black top in the streets. Anyhow, I brush them but now that this was brought to my attention I'll be wiping them down too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

A foot bath, that is brilliant, I never thought of using that. I can leave it in the tub and stick him in there to clean his feet. Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I trimmed Sophie's feet and pads so they don't attract too much dirt and grime. 
After every walk, just a quick wipe of a moist towel and her feet is dirt free. :chili:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

My vet told me not to use any shampoo, that it will dry out his paw pads. Our vet said it's better for us to just rinse his feet off with warm water after walking, not wash them so that is what I've been doing. I also use a pad balm on his feet to protect them before he goes walking outside. I used to wash Baby's:wub: feet off every time after walks using dog shampoo, especially in winter if Baby's came in contact with any sidewalk salt {people sprinkle it around on sidewalks during winters here on the east coast}.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Wha....? :blink:

In our old neighborhood I had to clean Tucker's feet after every walk because they just got nasty. In our new neighborhood, it's rarely an issue. I will clean feet if they are dirty but that's it. I do not clean feets after every single walk.

In the winter it's a good idea, especially if people put down salt where you live. 

You can also just buy some wipes-they make them especially for things like this. Right now I'm thinking of the Earth Bath wipes-but any shampooish wipes would do. Or you could get a waterless shampoo, we have some from Pure Paws.

My dogs sleep in my bed and they don't get their feet washed after every walk. We have lived dangerously like this for 4 years now with good results. We are still alive.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it depends on the dog, maybe a fur difference? but when I take my girls for a walk, Lola looks like she has been through a hurricane. Takes me a good 20 mins and full leg, tail, tummy wash to get sorted again, she has little bits of bramble type things and all sorts, stuck to her. :smpullhair: Penny who has been on the same walk, has a one minute comb though.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I use pure paws or southbark natural shampoo to wash their feet, as well as a foot cream rinse to ensure they don't get their paws dried and cracked. My neighborhood is very dirty where people spit on the ground and dunk crap all over. My vet told me its ok, and considering I have been to heck and back with my two............. I want to be careful. I am glad that all have their own tips and tricks that work for them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

shellbeme said:


> ...My dogs sleep in my bed and they don't get their feet washed after every walk. We have lived dangerously like this for 4 years now with good results. We are still alive.


Here Here! Only thing I do after a quick wipe over the orifices is inspect Sophie's paws for tiny and very numerous Neurada procumbens-like seed pods that often embed themselves into her fur.:angry:​


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I subscribe to the pig pen bed LOL. We only wash when needed which means pit stop in front of the pool and dipping the feet him. Maybe that is why Boo doesn't like the pool....Hmmmmmm


----------

